# GUI sftp

## mogosjoh

before you jump to any conclusions, this is not trolling or flamebait.  I just want a good simple SFTP client that has a GUI (yes, I can use the command line interface, but it's just not that user friendly).  Any suggestions?

  -John

----------

## ronmon

gFTP

----------

## Pindrop

Correct me if I'm wrong but, gFTP is not an SFTP client, it's just a regular FTP client.

Edit: I'm wrong, It supports SFTP. I should have checked the gftp homepage first   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Olivier

yes gftp is a sftp gui, you have to chose ssh2 protocol, but sometimes it hangs... (compiled with gtk2)

----------

## mksoft

IIRC konqueror supports sftp (as well as scp). Just type sftp://url in the Location field.

Can't remember if you need to emerge kio_fish or if it's builtin though.

----------

## dek

Krusader supports sftp and kio_fish as well.

----------

